# Undecided



## jdphoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm looking for information about villages in the countryside in the Puglia region and what would be required if one wants to run an export/import agency from home. I'ts a services business and I don't need warehousing as I won't be keeping any stock. Also, what's the opportunities like for exporting/importing industrial machinery to/from Italy.


----------

